# Dentists and Vets info



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Good morning, Can you 'fountains of knowledge' advise about dentists ( for an over 60, can't believe I am as I write that!!) and vets for my 2 Springer Spaniels around Paphos area please. I noticed on my last visit there is a vet on the road leading up to Konia. We shall be over in Paphos for a weeks holiday a week today, can't wait.!!lane:

Regards, Geraldine.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Good morning, Can you 'fountains of knowledge' advise about dentists ( for an over 60, can't believe I am as I write that!!) and vets for my 2 Springer Spaniels around Paphos area please. I noticed on my last visit there is a vet on the road leading up to Konia. We shall be over in Paphos for a weeks holiday a week today, can't wait.!!lane:
> 
> Regards, Geraldine.


Hi Geraldine,

Yes there is a vets in Konia, on the main road leading up to Armou. We live just up the road from it.
There is also a very good vet on the Mesogi/Polis road up on the right hand side before you turn off to Mesogi.
As for dentists it depends where you are going to be living.
If you are going to be on the Western side of paphos, ie. Chloraka, Emba etc there is an excellent dentist in Chloraka, if y ou are going to be on the Eastern side the dentist we now use is a really nice guy who trained in Greece and Sheffield. I can give you detaisl of exactly where both of these dentists are.
By the way we must get together for a coffeee when you come over and talk about those places in Yorkshire that we both know so well.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

I have heard good things about the vet on the way up to Armou. My mother-in-law takes her two dogs there and is very happy with him. Can't recommend a dentist though, even though I have been to a few :-(


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I have heard good things about the vet on the way up to Armou. My mother-in-law takes her two dogs there and is very happy with him. Can't recommend a dentist though, even though I have been to a few :-(


Try Phillipos Lambrianou.
Hes the one we use now since we moved to this side of paphos. Really nice guy and he's saved two of my crowns that I thought were goners. Phew, I dont want to end up with dentures.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Try Phillipos Lambrianou.
> Hes the one we use now since we moved to this side of paphos. Really nice guy and he's saved two of my crowns that I thought were goners. Phew, I dont want to end up with dentures.


Thanks for the replies.:clap2:

Geraldine:


----------

